# Registration question (apha/aqha) and bloodlines?



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

I have a couple of questions.

First off, my QH mare may be in foal (i really hope not) due to poor horse housing management. Now the good news is that she may be in foal to a pretty decent stud, not your typical backyard fugly mutt that comes to mind with such situations. The stud has a ROM in halter, and is pretty well put together. I hope if she is in foal that the foal will the sire's back and not hers.

Anyway, so on to my questions. Here is the stud's pedigree: Major Quest Paint I am not a paint person, but I do know that Major Bonanza was a nice halter horse, anything else stick out to anybody? 

Here are some pictures of him, I wish that I had an actual conformation shot...





























So my second question is about registration. If the baby comes out no color, will they be eligible for aqha and apha based on parentage? Or just aqha? And if the baby comes out color, will it only be eligible for apha? From what I have noticed in the past with looking at other horses these lines seem to be very gray.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I can't help you with the registration questions because I don't know all the rules but I will say that I really like that stud. His head is beautiful and I absolutely adore his soft eyes. He looks like a nice using horse that would be good for about anything and even though he is a halter horse, he doesn't have that grotesque bulky, body builder look. Would you be willing to share a picture of your mare on this thread just so we can see what you might be working with?


----------



## Eastowest (Mar 26, 2009)

If the dam is registered AQHA (Quarter Horse) and the sire is registered APHA (Paint), the foal will only be eligible for APHA, unless the APHA sire is double registered both AQHA and APHA (some are, but in looking at the stallion's pedigree, I don't think he is eligible.) 

APHA allows registration of foals with one registered Paint parent with the other parent being another registered Paint, or a registered Thoroughbred or registered Quarter Horse. APHA registers both the colored and solid results of such breedings-- the solids are just not able to be shown in the same classes at Paint shows.

The stallion owner will need to file a stallion breeding report with your mare's name on it and the (approximate if not known for sure is fine) breeding dates. The stallion owner and mare owner need to sign and fill out a breeder's certificate/registration application as well-- There are probably other requirements-- Here is a good place to go read registration guides from APHA-- and if you have any questions, they are nice and helpful to talk to over the phone too.
APHA.Com - Registration Guides

Good Luck!


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Here are a couple pictures of her that I took on Dec. 1st. I am also paranoid because she is still under weight and i know that a baby would be a strain on her all ready limited resources. 

I like her shoulder and her rear end, and her legs are nice and straight, the only thing that I don't like about her is her back, which is why I said I hope the foal would get it's sire's short back.

Oh, and by the way that heart on her butt is a birth mark  I love it.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Kip N Easy Quarter Horse 

Here are my mare's lines. (oops forgot to fill in the bottom side)

These two horses come from completely different spectrums, the stud appears to be halter bred, and my mare is barrel and race bred.


----------



## Eastowest (Mar 26, 2009)

He's got halter points, but I wouldn't really consider him "halter-bred". He has more all-around breeding IMO. Sir Quinto had a Register of Merit in Western Pleasure as well as Halter, Major Bonanza showed and won a fair bit at Halter, Western Pleasure, Hunter Under Saddle, and Working Cowhorse, and sired performers as well. 

Major Quest's more distant lineage is more athletes than halter horses as well.

On the flip side, even though your mare is speed-bred, I always liked the conformation of the Easy Jet horses.... her grandsire Streakin Six had just a tiny bit of a curve to his nose (being REALLY picky here), but man was he built right!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I have a question for you but I don't want you to take this the wrong way.

A few weeks ago I saw that you had posted on here that you needed to free lease your Thoroughbred gelding. I even asked around to see if I could find someone because you sounded so put out. Then you put your mare up for lease. 

Then you get another horse...and now your horse may be having a foal????

I'm a little confused.


----------



## Eastowest (Mar 26, 2009)

Here's a photo and summary of acheivements/siring record for Major Bonanza, the maternal grandsire of Major Quest--
Major Bonanza


----------



## Eastowest (Mar 26, 2009)

Don't know about the rest of it, but my understanding is that she's only had this mare just over a month, and she just found out she was exposed to the stallion months before that at her previous home.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

She was saying she needed to get rid of the gelding quick because she couldn't afford two horses. I believe that is what she said.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Major Bonanza is considered a Reining and reined cow horse sire more then a Halter or WP sire. Very nice horse and I like to see him in a pedigree. Personally bottom side but he dose OK in other parts of the pedigree also.

Then you have anouther Line to King and Joe Hancock although a far bit back. Over all a nice cross for a solid working horse.

As to the cross. I do hope that you get quite a bit of the stallion and he cleans the mare up quite a bit.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

ShutUpJoe said:


> I have a question for you but I don't want you to take this the wrong way.
> 
> A few weeks ago I saw that you had posted on here that you needed to free lease your Thoroughbred gelding. I even asked around to see if I could find someone because you sounded so put out. Then you put your mare up for lease.
> 
> ...



Yes, I need to get rid of my TB gelding, and the sooner the better. My parents were paying for his board, and I got this mare and was paying for her myself, then my parents suddenly said that they were either going to pay for my board at school or my TB, not both, which is why I need to get rid of him so quickly. I can not afford two horses. I did not know that this mare had been exposed to a stud until I tracked down the last owners on her papers and they told me the whole story. The man that I picked her up from did not even mention that the paint out in the pasture with her was a stallion. I did not willingly breed her. I am rather upset about this but trying to make the best of it. 

The appy was given to me by a friend who needed to get rid of her fast or was going to take her to a local auction known for having most of the horses go to the meat buyers. I could not let that happen and have a clean conscience, I know you can't save them all but she was just too nice to let her go that route. Thankfully she has all ready found a new home and will be leaving this weekend. 

So there is my long sob story, back to the matter at hand...


nrhareiner - yes, I hope the foal does too. I would not have picked Malibu as being breeding quality, even though she has Streakin Six and Little **** Priest as her grand-sires.


I wish I could find pictures of her sire and dam, I want to know where they went so off track! I don't think Malibu is downright fugly, but everything about her is so long!


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Had the vet out today. Said that the best bet would be to draw blood since she is still under 100 days or so, and because a palpitation would be hard to say yes or no. 

Vet said she looks good, no infection caused by her being still slightly tipped which is good, and because of the weight gain causing her to un-tip a lot in the past six weeks thinks that no further action would be needed other than continuing to fatten her up.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

And I meant to add...the suspense is killing me! Have to wait a week for the blood work to come back!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Well if she is preggo and you decide you don't want the foal, you can send it my way (regardless if it looks like him or her) . I am anxiously following this thread as well.


----------

